# Sunday & Monday G-Bay Report



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Fishing the last couple days has been pretty good. We've had light favorable winds and a decent trout bite. Customers both days have come in with their limits of trout, some reds and a few sand trout. We've been catching both drifting over shell and under birds. Down South lures in red shad and chartreuse flash have been working best.

I've still got a few days left in May. Give me a call and let's go catch some fish.

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides

Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

